# What Scorpions Live In The Hunter Valley



## DaReptileBoy (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey

what scorpions live in the hunter valley?


----------



## Ambush (Feb 19, 2013)

Hunter Valley is a massive place. Goes from Newcastle to Murrarundi
I Know there are lots around Mt Waring at Toronto.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 19, 2013)

Without knowing the area I can make an educated guess that Urodacus manicatus and lychas marmoreus would be most likely. C. squama is a possibility too.


----------



## Norm (Feb 19, 2013)

I found one when we first moved into our new house at Fletcher, right out on the outskirts of Newcastle.


----------



## Ambush (Feb 19, 2013)

You have lots of cool Reptiles and More near you Norm.


----------



## Norm (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah, I don't see many though. Not in Fletcher any more but not far away.


----------



## Ambush (Feb 20, 2013)

. Breeding season go down near pony club at Wallsend at watch out for the lizards..lol Run across the road everywhere.


----------



## Norm (Feb 20, 2013)

I grew up just down the road from there. Used to catch all sorts of lizards and red bellies all around the pony club and industrial area there when I was a kid.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Feb 20, 2013)

My friend has a 50 acre farm


----------

